# The Orient Bambino Small Seconds



## eXis10z

Looks like new variations of the Bambino are incoming for 2018. Would have love them more without the date window.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delfino Furioso

that white date on that black dial is a crime

the watch itself is really tempting (no 'water resist' finally) - i'd pick one up if only orient made a blue variant


----------



## Nexus17

These models were already available in late 2017. I do not think they include the term "Bambino" in their name. I believe they are called Orient Classical.


----------



## zaratsu

This particular implementation of a date window is an incredible eyesore.


----------



## Nexus17

zaratsu said:


> This particular implementation of a date window is an incredible eyesore.


Very true. I wonder if the main issue is the size of the window or that it shares dial space with the hour marker. The design would be so much cleaner without the window, but if you absolutely had to keep it, it would have looked awesome at the 6 o'clock position (without the hour marker).


----------



## zaratsu

Nexus17 said:


> Very true. I wonder if the main issue is the size of the window or that it shares dial space with the hour marker. The design would be so much cleaner without the window, but if you absolutely had to keep it, it would have looked awesome at the 6 o'clock position (without the hour marker).


I think it's both the size and the positioning.

This would have been a winner with no date window.


----------



## andrea__81

Nexus17 said:


> Very true. I wonder if the main issue is the size of the window or that it shares dial space with the hour marker. The design would be so much cleaner without the window, but if you absolutely had to keep it, it would have looked awesome at the 6 o'clock position (without the hour marker).


The movement is small compared to the case size. I think at 6 the date would have ended up partially on the small seconds dial.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Robinjohn

I love this new bambino. Where can I get one on the UK?


----------



## enkay

look great! I may trade my old one in for a new one


----------



## Tompie913

This is not actually a Bambino. In fact Bruce Williams called it a "Bambino killer". I'm not so sure about that, but they are lovely and certainly similar to the Bambino. But the date just doesn't quite work with the small seconds, so I'll stick to the Bambino.. And in any case, there's certainly room for both.


----------



## Neognosis

Just got an email from orient. It is called the Bambino Small Seconds.

i think it looks great and i like the date window.


----------



## Tompie913

I stand corrected. Orient USA’s site confirms that this is indeed the “Bambino Small Seconds”.


----------



## andrea__81

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that Bambino is a nickname originated from users, later officially embraced by the USA branch of Orient. Same thing for Mako. That would explain the possible name mismatch (Classic for Orient Japan and Bambino for Orient USA).


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz

This watch is dirt cheap.
Anyone new to watches should get this instead of fad watches like Daniel Wellington.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## studiolizard

I have the champagne dial (small seconds) and also a white dial bambino V2
The small seconds is slowly gaining my appreciation. Same crystal and case shape as bambino
subtle difference in date window and exhibition case back. A larger crown.
I think if I find the right color and texture for a different strap, my small seconds could be a solid keeper.
Would rather that tiny date window disappear. If they do a tweak on their next version (Similar to Bambino line) It could start to gain a stronger following.


----------



## JohnM67

zaratsu said:


> I think it's both the size and the positioning.
> 
> This would have been a winner with no date window.


I wholeheartedly concur.

If they could also just drop that Rothman's cigarettes logo too.


----------



## Tushar90

Yes, the date window looks ugly and its a little thick but the more I look at it the more I want it. 
Guess I'll have to wait till it shows up on Creation or Skywatches to pick one up for cheap.


----------



## Mikeman

At first sight I loved the small seconds version but after looking at it for awhile now not so much. Orient made the small 
seconds circle too big and the top of it is cut off by the handset. They could have made a little space without crossing
each other.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Currently available at Orient USA for under $200 + free shipping w/code VDAY18.

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/


----------



## daogiahieu

bauhaus style, so classic. I love it. But i think it will a little thick for a dress watch.


----------



## allanzzz

That small hands remind me of dead pool

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## ry_mar

Anyone have the rose gold? That's a big gap in my collection and while most reviews seem to prefer the champagne, think I'm going to mix things up (almost all my cases are stainless steel). 

So happy with my Ray II, feels like just one more Orient is justified  These are maybe too affordable!


----------



## Ed P.

metallurgist said:


> Hard to tell, it could be a screw down, you are supposed to open it with a rubber ball. I don't think the case is different than some other Bambinos. Time will tell. I see this type of caseback in some Tissot watches also.


I emailed Marc at Island watch, and he confirmed that the Bambino small-seconds has a snap-on style back. Bummer!


----------



## Neognosis

Whats wrong with a snap on caseback?


----------



## Tushar90

Neognosis said:


> Whats wrong with a snap on caseback?


Screw down have better water resistance and also a little more durable but its unlikely a bambino style watch is going to see much water. 
Ain't a deal-breaker if you ask me, specially on a dress watch.


----------



## Vasily

Neognosis said:


> Whats wrong with a snap on caseback?


Literally nothing, it's a dress watch. People are just Seikoposting.


----------



## Shlomgar

Sorry for bad Photoshop!

For a while I think design for the small seconds should be different with the seconds location creates collusion with the other hands. As the movement is much smaller then the 40.5mm case you can have it in 36.5-37 and remove the presentation caseback off course to reduce the height.
the final result should look something like this:









you can see the ratio is retained from original.


----------



## Tushar90

Shlomgar said:


> Sorry for bad Photoshop!
> 
> For a while I think design for the small seconds should be different with the seconds location creates collusion with the other hands. As the movement is much smaller then the 40.5mm case you can have it in 36.5-37 and remove the presentation caseback off course to reduce the height.
> the final result should look something like this:
> 
> View attachment 13651007
> 
> 
> you can see the ratio is retained from original.
> View attachment 13651015
> 
> View attachment 13651023


I think at 38mm without the date it would be perfect.


----------

